
Ask HN: What is your favorite pocket knife? - Something1234
I need a new knife and I wanted your recommendations on them.
======
quietriot
I carry daily the Kershaw 1660PUR Leek Folding Knife (Purple) with SpeedSafe.
I originally purchased one for my wife after extended research for her uses
and hand size but liked it so much myself I purchased another to keep on me. I
really like the very sharp point for detail work, efficient size, and the fact
that it opens easily with one hand. It can be locked closed for keeping at the
ready safely in a purse, for transport, or if walking about in NYC. It's just
a bit small for my hands but this is a known and accepted trade-off. I can be
agile with it despite the fact I wish it reached a bit farther towards my
pinky grip when in my hand. I carry in my back right pocket. The knife an its
vibrant color sticks out of my pocket just a small amount.

I'm considering changing to either of the following wooden handle 'gentleman'
knives:

Benchmade - North Fork 15031 Knife, Drop-Point with Stabilized Wooden Handle

Boker Plus 01BO734 Urban Trapper 3 1/2 in. Blade

If you end up going with either of these let me know how they feel!

------
japhyr
I used to carry a leatherman wave, but that was so big and bulky. I downsized
to a leatherman juice, but even that got annoying to carry after a while.

Now I carry a Gerber Dime. I hardly know it's there, but when I need a knife
or a pair of pliers it's almost always enough. If it's not enough, then I'm
fine to go find something bigger.

[https://www.gerbergear.com/Multi-Tools/Butterfly-
Opening/Dim...](https://www.gerbergear.com/Multi-Tools/Butterfly-Opening/Dime-
Black_30-000469)

~~~
punchclockhero
I'm split on getting a Dime or one of the SOG batons (q1 and q2 are available
near me) for a small edc multitool. The batons have less features, but there's
something irresistibly cool about them.

[https://www.sogknives.com/baton](https://www.sogknives.com/baton)

~~~
shesto
this sog is soo good,they make excelent stuff

------
mythrwy
Old Timer series. Something like Old Timer workmate. Affordable and quality
and easy to sharpen.

Stay away from stainless steel IMOP. Harder to sharpen, hard to get as sharp.

When I was a kid a lot of old guys had these knives. Something like this
[https://www.knivesplus.com/oldtimerlumberjacksc-858otb.html](https://www.knivesplus.com/oldtimerlumberjacksc-858otb.html).

They would open the blades and stick them in a potato for a few days which
would turn the metal black and prevent further oxidation (downside of not
choosing stainless).

The flat blade (shortest on one in link) would be kept literally razor sharp
and used only when real sharpness was needed. The somewhat rounded blade much
less sharp (for rough utility usage, maybe cutting a cable or the like) and
the long blade moderately sharp for general usage.

This is the general type of sharpener they used.
[https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/lansky-1-x-3-double-
sided-p...](https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/lansky-1-x-3-double-sided-pocket-
sharpening-stone#repChildCatid=32455)

First they would use the grit side, then steel the "sharp" blade with the
steel side, then strap it on the leather case. The sharp blade was sharp
enough when it would shave hair on your arm like a razor.

These were guys that actually used pocket knives a lot. And it was a common
brand/system among them.

~~~
mythrwy
It actually says "stainless steel" for that knife link. Not sure if
composition has changed or it's an error (because others from that site do say
"stainless steel blades").

I do know that the blades of that brand would rust and rapidly when I was
young (if not potato treated), they were not stainless steel. Not a
metallurgist, don't really know the difference but having had a lot of pocket
knives the ones that didn't rust were very had to get razor sharp.

------
Chickenosaurus
I carry an Opinel everyday. They are great for the following reasons:

\- Traditional french knife with a rich history

\- Cheap (from $ 8)

\- Mechanically very simple

\- Lockable

\- Many sizes available

\- Stainless steel and carbon steel available (I prefer carbon because I like
the patina)

\- They can't be opened with one hand which would make it illegal to carry
them publicly in Germany

The biggest disadvantage is the untreated wood handle. It can swell up if it
gets wet which makes the knife harder to open and close. Some people deep fry
the knife to make the wood water resistant.

~~~
bananicorn
Don't you have any problems with the locking mechanism being a bit flimsy? I
agree it's a great knife, especially for the price, but the lock rattles
around, even when I put it in place very forcefully... May just be my knife
though.

------
halfbrown
I'd say the best pocket tool/knife I've used is the Leatherman Sidekick.

I've got a handful of different Leatherman multi-tools (Charge, Wave, Wingman,
etc.), but for my money, the Sidekick is best one for every day usage. It
combines useful features, reasonable price, and a lightweight package that
just can't be beat:
[https://www.leatherman.com/sidekick-9.html](https://www.leatherman.com/sidekick-9.html)

The Sidekick retails for around $50, but it's well worth the money. So much so
that I've bought a few over the years for friends and relatives.

If I were to recommend "just" a knife for everyday carry, it would be the
Spyderco Tenacious G10. Both the Leatherman and Spyderco can be found on
Amazon.

------
miguelrochefort
\- Leatherman Squirt PS4

\- Victorinox Bantam Alox

\- Leatherman Wave

I initially bought the Leatherman Wave. It basically replaced my toolbox. I
would carry it every day using the pocket clip. After a few months, I started
to notice how bulky and overkill it was for everyday carry. I started carrying
it in my backpack (which eventually got stolen from my car).

I then purchased the Victorinox Bantam Alox. It's minimalistic, extremely thin
and light. The blade is large and comfortable, and the combo tool (flat
screwdriver, Philips screwdriver, wire stripper, bottle opener, can opener) is
very useful. It's so thin I eventually lost it.

I finally got the Leatherman Squirt PS4. It's tiny, yet has lots of features
(blade, scissors, file, pliers, flat screwdriver, Philips screwdriver, bottle
opener, wire cutters, sewing pin mod). I carry it every day in my pants coin
pocket. The only downside is the blade, which is not as big and comfortable as
the others (which I used for cooking, crafting, wood prepping, etc).

------
jimmywanger
I like my Chris Reeve Sebenza. Spendy, but works like a champ.
[https://www.chrisreeve.com/sebenza-21.html](https://www.chrisreeve.com/sebenza-21.html)

Honestly, the favorite pocket knife is whatever I have on me at the time. I
have one of these which is TSA approved and it does ok for opening boxes and
packages and stuff. [https://www.amazon.com/Boker-09BO310-Access-Prying-
Steel/dp/...](https://www.amazon.com/Boker-09BO310-Access-Prying-
Steel/dp/B004OKCGGI)

I do a lot of flying. If I got a nice pocket knife I really liked and then got
it confiscated, I'd be really sad. That little prybar rides on my keychain
constantly and I don't have to think about it.

It's not sharp as a knife, but does most of what I need to do with it day to
day.

------
wmeredith
I’ve every-day-carried a number of expensive knives of various sizes over the
years. I eventually landed on the tiny and cheap Swiss Army Classic SD. I am a
knowledge worker who mostly sits at a desk during the week. It easily serves
for everything that I need a knife to do and then some with its tweezers,
scissors, toothpick, and nail file. It’s very small and light. It’s also cheap
enough that I don’t really care if I lose one to carelessness or a security
checkpoint.
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00004YVB2/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_c_api_u...](https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00004YVB2/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_c_api_u7BuAb60YTD47)

When I’m camping, I carry a Leatherman multitool.

~~~
davidgould
I second the Victorinox, but prefer the Climber as the smallest model that has
both corkscrew and scissors and screwdriver. Very handy at parties where there
is wine but no one has brought a corkscrew! The blade is ok, but a bit flimsy
and does not lock, so light duty only. The overall look is innocuous or even
dorky rather than tactical. Which suits my needs since I prefer to attend
parties and avoid knife fights.

That said I would love it if there was a clone or similar knife with the main
blade in an abrasion resistant steel like VG-10. Cutting open packages will
dull a knife surprisingly quickly.

[https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-Swiss-Climber-Pocket-
Knife...](https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-Swiss-Climber-Pocket-
Knife/dp/B00DMXFFHK)

------
nickfromseattle
100% depends on what you are using it for.

Want something fun to keep your hands busy? Check out butterfly knife
trainers: [https://hobanco.com/collections/practice-butterfly-
balisong-...](https://hobanco.com/collections/practice-butterfly-balisong-
knife-trainer)

Want something more serious? Check out benchmade: [https://www.bladehq.com/cat
--All-Benchmade--62](https://www.bladehq.com/cat--All-Benchmade--62)

Want something high quality and cheap? Check out Kershaw:
[https://www.knifecenter.com/knifecenter/kershaw/](https://www.knifecenter.com/knifecenter/kershaw/)

~~~
hermanradtke
The Ken Onion “speedsafe” knives from Kershaw are pretty nice.

------
5555624
It all depends on what I am doing. Lately, my everyday carry has been a
Benchmade H&K 14440SB. It's small and cheap enough that I don't worry about
losing it. Prior to that, I usually carried a Benchmade 943 Osborne. Right
now, it sits on my desk, in my home office, so it gets used. (I have a couple
of Benchmades that don't get much use.) My Kabar Rigging Knife is my only
knife with a leather case; so, if I working outside and don't want a knife in
my pocket, I might carry it.

------
chrisbennet
For me, a knife is just a tool, like scissors. The most used/useful knife I
own is this tiny folding pocket knife.

[https://www.crkt.com/shop/everyday-carry-knives/delilah-
s-p-...](https://www.crkt.com/shop/everyday-carry-knives/delilah-s-p-e-
c-k.html)

It is undersized for hunting or boating but for actual day to day use it
really excels. I use it mostly for opening boxes and occasionally trimming
bits off 3D printed parts. I used to carry it in my watch pocket but now it
lives in my laptop bag.

------
dodgyb
The quality of the steel is the most important consideration when choosing a
knife. See:

[http://knifeinformer.com/discovering-the-best-knife-
steel/](http://knifeinformer.com/discovering-the-best-knife-steel/)

Victorinox knives provide the best performance for the price:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swiss_Army_knife#Design_and_ma...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swiss_Army_knife#Design_and_materials)

------
hxtk
I always carry the RSK Mk1, which is Doug Ritter's take on the Benchmade
Griptilian.

I picked it because I like drop point blade geometry, it's heavy-duty enough
to chop with in a pinch, like all high quality pocket knives it holds an edge
very well, and it's at the upper limit of how big a knife can be without being
uncomfortable or inconvenient to carry in my waistband.

------
HAL9OOO
The Benchmade Bugout is ONLY 1.85 oz, super easy to carry in your pocket
without compromising blade size. Great for backpacking too.

[https://www.bladehq.com/item--Benchmade-Bugout-AXIS-Lock-
Kni...](https://www.bladehq.com/item--Benchmade-Bugout-AXIS-Lock-Knife--74149)

------
mlwarren
Leatherman Squirt. I used to carry a small pocket knife but realized the
squirt was smaller than it and had a lot more functions.

------
m3kw9
Milwaukee fastback 2. Its a box cutter but it flips in and out so quickly,
it’s amazing to use. And to carry extra blades if it breaks.

[https://www.milwaukeetool.com/hand-tools/utility-
knives/48-2...](https://www.milwaukeetool.com/hand-tools/utility-
knives/48-22-1902)

------
mvid
When I'm outdoors or on my motorcycle, I carry a Leatherman Titanium. For
general carry or "self defense"* I carry a Benchmade 710

* It's unlikely one is trained enough in knife fighting to defend oneself. Even most military aren't trained enough for a knife to increase their safety in a physical altercation.

------
gesman
Spyderco Caly 3.5 Carbon Fiber.

The reason is - the blade is 3-layer steel - where the middle is: ZDP-189 -
notably the hardest steel your can buy in pocket knife for the price.

It's hard and non exactly stainless and is brittle due to hardness and hence -
2 layers of stainless steel on each side.

I don't like it's shape - but i like the quality.

~~~
mc32
What about the Sebenza[1]?

Although, at those prices, are you going to use the knife much? Might as well
just get a regular Buck or Mercator.

But to each their own.

[1]With option for lefthandedness, however that works.

~~~
gesman
S35VN :( I'm perfectionist

Hence this:

[https://www.knifecenter.com/item/RSRYOHZDP/rockstead-ryo-
h-z...](https://www.knifecenter.com/item/RSRYOHZDP/rockstead-ryo-h-zdp-
japanese-folding-knife-zdp-189-mirror-finish-blade-black-titanium-handles)

------
Arcsech
I’ve been using the Victorinox Cybertool 32 for... about 6 years now. I don’t
a lot of use for the extras in most multitools (who needs a metal file or a
saw on a daily basis), but pliers, scissors, and a multi-tip screwdriver
(including a glasses screwdriver) is super handy.

------
linkula6
Cold Steel Code 4. It has a titanium handle, so it's super light and smooth -
you almost don't feel it in your pocket, it's super-comfortable to wear. I
carry it as an EDC knife for 5 months now, and it's the best knife I have
owned so far.

------
headcanon
I swear by the Leatherman Skeletool - super durable, less features than a wave
but much handier. From a product design perspective I have not seen its equal
- I'm always finding new uses for it. Its my everyday carry, I feel naked
without it most of the time.

~~~
Hextinium
I honestly forget I have my skeletool on me 99% of the time because it fits in
my pocket so well. The blade is so robust I have just had to resharpen it 3
times over my 2 years of admittedly light use. It doesn't have much on it but
admittedly you should probably get another tool for anything that isn't a
knife or pliers from a multi tool.

------
K0balt
Leatherman wave, hands down. Unlike most multitools, the wave is nicely
pocketable with fully practical tools.

I use tools several times a day, sometimes all day... The wave eliminates 90
percent of the runs to the toolbox. Also, lifetime guaranteed.

------
itbeho
Victorinox Farmer - just the tools I need without the heft of a multitool.

A close second is the Victorinox Lumberjack. If I remember correctly it is/was
the smallest SAK with a saw, which I use for all kinds of things.

------
pkalinowski
Victorinox Tourist.

Always attached to keyring. I have never felt a need for a pocket knife until
I got this one as a gift. Now I use it all the time at home, car, travels etc.

------
dundercoder
Leatherman Wingman. I bought it especially because it has a tool designed for
opening that awful plastic clamshell packaging.

------
gk1
[http://www.benchmade.com/](http://www.benchmade.com/)

~~~
Something1234
My friend loves benchmade, but they are out of my price range by a lot. I'm
also leaning towards something more like a swiss army knife.

~~~
gk1
If you sign up on their website and check the box that asks if you're a public
servant (military/police/etc), you'll automatically get 30% off online orders.

~~~
Something1234
Does it count if I'm a student worker at a state university?

~~~
gk1
They don't verify.

------
diegoprzl
In my briefcase I always carry a Leatherman Wave. For personal defense I like
the Spyderco Matriarch 2.

------
convolvatron
spyderco endura straight edge with the stainless handle. weighty, robust, very
easy single hand open. lasts for .. forever. every few months clean out the
cavity behind the lock to get the snick back. I replace the clip screws with
socket head #2-56s

------
mr3martinis
Opinel

------
aalhour
How do guys sharpen your day to day carry?

------
Clubber
Case peanut. Nice old timer's knife.

------
jrrrr
gerber paraframe mini

